# Garage insulation question



## silverfox103 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a ranch 2300 sq. ft. ranch house with a 2 car under garage. Above the garage is the kitchen which the floor is a little cool, but not bad. The garage is isolated (so to speak) with a game room on one side and storage / office on the other. The walls dividing are insulated.

The cellar most of the time is not heated. Most of the time in the winter it stays at around 55 degrees. The game room and office have electric heat, which we use when we are in the rooms.

My question, should the ceiling of the garage be insulated? My garage doors are insulated, is there anything I can do to insulate them better.

thanks

Tom C.


----------

